# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  rosa de papel

## bliman

Hola, quería saber cómo se hace una rosa de papel.

La cuestión es que quiero hacer un efecto similar al de Kevin James.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## eidanyoson

Si quieres una rosa de papel realmente bonita bonita, prueba con el origami (o papiroflexia para los españolitos de apie) y bisca por internet el plano de la rosa de Kawasaki. Es la más bella rosa de papel que existe. Pero ojo, es un poco difícil.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Aqui lo podras encontrar con todo detalle http://www.cometamagico.com.ar/bodeg...ulo.asp?id=129

----------


## ignoto

www.napkinrose.com

Creo...

----------


## magoalex

Como aficionado al origami no sé si la Rosa de Kawasaki es lo más adecuado para tus propósitos. No hay duda de que es la más hermosa, eso sí, pero tiene tela plegar ese "_monstruo del origami_".

Tengo una base de datos de diagramas de todo tipo, incluidas flores. Las más sencillas y menos rígidas son el *tulipán* y el *jacinto*. Ambas salen muy conseguidas, pero si necesitas una flor con más clase puedo mandarte el diagrama de la *rosa de kawasaki*, que lo tengo. De hecho te los mando ahora al e-mail.

De todas formas, en general, las flores que puedas hacer con papiroflexia van a ser muy rígidas, lo que dificulta su manipulación. Esto es así porque sólo se permitees utilizar un único trozo de papel y no se permite cortar ni pegar.

Aparte de la papiroflexia, utilizando papel de seda o papel crespón (no muy caros) mi mujer hace flores de todo tipo, pero tengo que preguntarle. Al menos sé que hace unas rosas y claveles que tienes que acercarte para "dudar" de si són de verdad o no.

Pronto te contesto con esto.

Un saludo[/i][/b]

----------


## DaniUru

Yo también estoy interesado en el arte del origami, si me puedes mandar unos diagramas a mi e-mail te estaría muy agradecido. Buscando diagramas en internet he encontrado rosas muy bonitas, pero lo que más me gustaría que me mandaras es un manual(si posees y tienes tiempo, claro) que me digera que significa cada flecha y que hacer para seguir los pasos del dibujo, que es lo que más me traba, entender los dibujos. DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS.

P.D. mi mail es: danielsosa@montevideo.com.uy    o
danisosa1988@hotmail.com

----------


## RNST

Aquí podeis hros vuestras rosas, pero ojo, es necesario: 

Saber ingles...
Conceptos básicos de origami (pliegue de valle, montaña etc...)
Tener buena vista...
Paciencia...
Tener buena vista...
Paciencia...
Etc...

http://origami.kvi.nl/models/roses/rosekawa/index.htm

Saludos..

----------


## torrini

> Aqui lo podras encontrar con todo detalle http://www.cometamagico.com.ar/bodeg...ulo.asp?id=129


Esta es la rosa que se suele hacer . ya sabeis mejor en papel flash y luego.. aparece una verdadera.
De todas formas si estais interesados en la papiroflexia, existe la asociacion española de papiroflexia y una de los miembros fundadores es Julian Gonzalez  - además mago. Tiene publicados dos libros es un hombre entrañable y si teneis la suerte de encontarle en la Sei de  Madrid, preguntarle. Hace unos meses nos montó un taller inprontum - en señándonos a hacer una tulipán precioso -
También dió una gran conferencia, nos mostró parte de su obra y recuedo que dejó en la sociedad algunas de su flores como recuerdo.
Sus libros son: Como hacer figuras de papel- iniciación a la papiroflexia - 
y Fantasias e papel - lo fácil y lo difícil de la papiroflexia.
 :shock:

----------


## alvaro lopez

yo lo que hago escrear en directo la flor de kawasaki con papel flash y al quemarla la transformo en una rosa original causa gran impacto lo mas dificil de este juegoes crear la flor en directo.

----------


## ARENA

Pongo esto aqui para no crear otro post que es mas o menos de lo mismo.

Tendra alguien por ahi los planos para hacer la paloma de papel ? esa que le tiras de la cola y las alas y aletea.

Gracias

----------


## magoivan

yo tengo un libro de papiroflexia. quien quiera que le envie un escaner de el proceso que me envie un mp. me parece que no es una paloma creo que es un pajaro pero si sabes hacer papiroflexia puedes hacer tambien una paloma.

----------


## letang

He leido los priemros mesnajes y no he ledio los ultimos (se me acaba el tiempo en el cyber)

Solo era pa recomendarte que hiceiras una rosa simple, como la que hace KEVIN JAMES, metiendo lso dedos para el capullo, y retorciendo para el tallo.

Ten encuenta que lo bonito es comenzar con la bola de papel y convertirla en uan rosa EN EL ESCENARIO, y claro, no te peude spegar media hora plegando el papel para hacer cualqueir rosa de papiroflexia...

Mejor esa sencillita que tiene la apariencia necesaria para que el efecto salga bien, ten en cuenta que es un efecto de escenario y la gente no va a apreciar los detalles de los pliegues, solo va a ver como algo parecido a una rosa vuela y al final se transforma.


Lo siento si una opinion asi ya la ha dicho alguien epro como decia no tenia tiempo a leerlo todo!


Un salduo!

----------


## Jan_Ferret

esta re bueno este post , y si , la rosa no hay que complicarse mucho en hacerla muy perfecta , me parace un poco la idea de desconcertar a la gente con algo que solo paresca una rosa y despues cambiarla mediante cualquier tecnica por una real , cuando lo he hecho asi impacta bastante . 

saludos . :o

----------


## alexis1987

UNa preguntaaa...
Una ves hablando con un amigo hacerca del origami de origen oriental el me contaba que si bien el  no sabia el nombre habia una tecnica similar pero no japonesa sino arabe, que tambien sale muy buenaaa, nada yo queria preguntarle a alguien si la habia escuchado...
Yo tpoco estoy seguro de que el me haya dicho la verdad, porque si bien es un amigo  no demasiado amigo, peor tenemos una buena relacion asi de charlar y eso cuando noz cruzamos me suena a un poco charlatan
Pero bueno queria saber si era verdad y si alguien la concoe, yo bsuque en internet y no encontre nada...
Otra pregunta saben donde bajar diagramas?

----------


## mari

buenas!

no tengo ni idea sobre la papiroflexia, pero me gustaria aprender, el año que viene me caso i me gustaria poder acer las flores de mi boda con el metodo de papiroflexia, me aria mucha ilusion acerlas jo misma, aunque no quedasen totalmente perfecta. 

Como me tendria que guiar para començar a aprender?

Gràcias.

Mari

----------


## Ravenous

prueba en la pagina de la asociacion española de papirflexia www.pajarita.org/

----------

